# PM Friends



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone want to be friends through private messages? I have been feeling down lately and I think it would cheer me up to see something other than my usual Unread 0. Everytime I try to be friends with someone through email, it doesnt seem to work out. I'm basicly a nice guy. If you have any questions about me, feel free to ask.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll be your friend..socialanxietyfriends is where I met one of my best friends..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bump. I'm still looking


----------



## shydirtbikeguy (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm tired of seeing Uread 0 all the time too.


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Same here. I need to seek out friends and people in general to talk too.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like a PM friend, if anyone would want to.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Feel free to leave me a visitor message or IM me on AIM when I'm around. My name is Datcide on there.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm available in the a.m.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Oops, I didn't know people were still replying. I'll try to send everyone a PM tomorrow


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Mercurochrome, I don't see an option for sending you a PM. I might try to send you a PM later, but I'm guessing your private messaging is probably turned off.


----------



## BodySurfer1988 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would like a PM to if anyone is interested


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

yea i feel like a loser everytime i get on here andhave no messages


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Ditto to all the above. Its taken me a while to really start posting here, but I'm making an effort. If I don't develop some sort of relationships soon, I'm going to be without much of anything.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

To Slylikeafox and everyone else out there,

You can PM me anytime, I know how it feels seeing that big goose egg in your mailbox.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I would love some PM buddies as well.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

If somebody wants to fire me any PM's, have at it.


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

pm me, chat w me any or all of the above. the more ppl to talk to the better


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Anyone want to be friends through private messages? I have been feeling down lately and I think it would cheer me up to see something other than my usual Unread 0. Everytime I try to be friends with someone through email, it doesnt seem to work out. I'm basicly a nice guy. If you have any questions about me, feel free to ask.


Yep, I feel this way too. Except for the nice guy part....well, I'm nice but I'm not a guy...but, yep, some PM's would be good even though seeing I've got a message would make me nervous, but I can cope...most likely :yes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, it would be nice to get some PMs once in a while. I will PM some of you when I have the time, I promise! (probably..)


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd be interested in a PM friend if anyone is interested. I'm just a regular dude, only with SA.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll try to PM everyone, that I haven't already PMed, this weekend


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

That unread 0 is starting to get really depressing for me too. PM if you get the chance.


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm interested in making some PM friends. Anyone can send me one if they want.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been able to send/recieve pm's from a few people. It seems just like real life, if i like the way someone is talking/acting, then we would start talking.

I wouldn't feel bad if i had no pm's, but its been nice being able to "relate" to other peoples problems, and to be able to talk about them 1 to 1. I'm always better talking to one person at a time.

I'm sure everyone will be able to "make friends" on these forums, because there are so many people, theres bound to be someone who thinks similarly, and is willing to talk.

I dont know about you guys, but for me, i dont want to bother people too much. So i will decide if i want to be friends with people when i know what they are like. Its hard to just send a pm to a random user saying "hi i would like to be your friend".

Saying that though, i am open to getting to know others. I am friendly but cautious.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i find this method of communicating between people seems slower than just getting people's emails or chatting on instant messenger.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

I find the "unread 0" really depressing too. Feel free to PM me, people.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd always welcome a PM, though I don't seem to have the nerve to initiate a conversation.



TorLin said:


> i find this method of communicating between people seems slower than just getting people's emails or chatting on instant messenger.


It's somewhat less extreme of an anxiety-inducer, though. Safety in being able to avoid the other person more easily (just avoid the website) in the event of humiliation.


----------



## lonelygirlinseattle (May 12, 2009)

*looking for friends aswell*

i am new here and also looking to meet friends. you can pm me aswell.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

xXSadiXx said:


> Hmm, I've Pmed one or two people on here that I found had interesting avatars or said something that made me smile in the forum.
> 
> *...like, a month later I'll get a base response, and never hear from them again. *Fun stuff.
> 
> But yeah, if anyone would like to talk to me via PM, or msn I'd love to talk. I'll try not to be to horribly uninteresting..


That seems to be the SAS way, lol. It happens alot.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

Me too! Anyone can pm me if they would like to make a new friend.


----------

